# How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb?



## Joe the Gnarled (Jun 18, 2011)

I am sure some of you have seen this before, but I just had to post it.


How many forum members does it take to change a light bulb? 


1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed 

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently 

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs 

1 to move it to the Lighting section 

2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section 

7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs 

5 to flame the spell checkers 

3 to correct spelling/grammar flames 

6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid 

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp" 

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct 

19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum 

11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum 

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty 

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs 

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's 

3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group 

13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too" 

5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy 

4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?" 

13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs" 

1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## Bella (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL! I really had an amazing time reading this! LOL


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 1, 2011)

Yea, I thought it was pretty funny.  Question is which one are you?  Pretty sure I am this one:


Joe the Gnarled said:


> 3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group



If it exists, Google and I can find it.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 7, 2011)

_Change_ them? I write in the dark. 

You forgot "1 to write a 10,000-character post expounding the history of light bulbs." --> 

And "1 to write a similarly lengthy analysis of the sociological significance of light bulb jokes and their importance to modern folklore studies." -->  's mother.


----------



## Dante Sawyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Haha! Epic.
Props Joe, this is creative.


----------



## Digital_Fey (Jul 8, 2011)

Oh hells, this made me chuckle...I'm sure we've all been there  It doesn't, however, mention the single n00b who makes a naughty comment about lightbulbs, resulting in the combined hormones of all the other teenage members sending the thread into places where no thread should go >.>



> 7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs



Guilty


----------



## Joe the Gnarled (Jul 9, 2011)

Dante Sawyer said:


> Haha! Epic.
> Props Joe, this is creative.



Thank you Dante, however I must admit that I did not create this.  My wife sent it to me and I could not resist posting it here.


----------



## JustSpiffy (Jul 9, 2011)

Joe the Gnarled said:


> Yea, I thought it was pretty funny.  Question is which one are you?  Pretty sure I am this one:
> 
> 
> If it exists, Google and I can find it.



And sometimes even if it doesn't!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jul 15, 2011)

It's funny how things like that are posted to be a joke, and when we read them we all laugh, but THERE"S TRUTH BEHIND IT
I bet, if you actually posted something like, How do I change a light bulb?  THAT"S EXACTLY WHAT RESULT YOU'D GET! AHAHAH that makes it even more funny.
In high school... let me restart.... a long long time ago, in a place far far away, my friends and I used to waste hours we should have spent learning, to write jokes like that.  I look back and think, damn, we were pretty creative, considering the raw materials we had to work with.  I wish I'd thought to keep some.


----------

